# Part-time Job



## 01reysaj38 (May 16, 2011)

I will be moving to Abu Dhabi, UAE and with the low salary offer. I'm wishing to find a part-time work at least it could be an additional income to me. Just would like to ask if it's allowed to do housekeeping/clerical work while still connected in a certain company.


----------



## dxbexpat (Nov 7, 2011)

these days it is allowed but permission is required. check with your pro or best source would be immigration. avoid taking a risk on friend's advice. make sure you have an official approval else you could get fined, jailed and even deported.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

No you can not work on part time basis with a company sponsorship...

However i remember reading that part time jobs are now allowed for those who are in a demanding market... 
Such as if a university needs a professor for 2 hours lecture who is already available in Dubai in some other company or university... they can be given a visiting faculty's status (part time) without the permission of the company they are working.... NOC is not required....

It saves time, money energy in recruiting a new professor from some other corner of the world...

I hope the law is for all (free zone and non- free zone)....


i also know someone who was in desperate need of some extra money...
who use to work in hotels at night for 4-6 hours on some other company visa (with personal understanding with manager) This is illegal....


----------

